# Template for fingerscrews and threaded handles



## ksor (Jan 11, 2015)

I have long thought of making a template for these things and now I've managed 
!

More details here and you can Google Translate to the right just under 
the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/afsluttede-projekter.html

Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Jan 13, 2015)

Those are very good looking knobs!! I had already watched the video you had made for them.

Lornie


----------



## ksor (Jan 13, 2015)

Lornie McCullough said:


> Those are very good looking knobs!! I had already watched the video you had made for them.
> 
> Lornie



Hi Lornie !

Thx ... then you must have been in that 1-minute window from finishing uploading til I posted in here )


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 13, 2015)

Very nice work. Love that oil can. FYI, those are splines on a shaft brother.


----------



## ksor (Jan 13, 2015)

chuckorlando said:


> Very nice work. Love that oil can. FYI, those are splines on a shaft brother.



Yeah, that's the term - thx !


----------

